# Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)



## Kapitän Quint

Hallo

Ich habe in Graal Müritz in Strandnähe ungefähr 300 Meter,
einen Heringshai gesehen der war ungefähr 3,20 Meter lang
und sehr Kräftig. Wiso kommen die so nah an den Strand?

Grüße


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Das war kein Heringshai, daß war ein Weißer Hai, hätteste die richtige Angel und den Rest dabei gehabt....#h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Ein Fischer aus Flensburg hatte auch schon nen Blauhai im Netz. Immernoch sensationelle Ausnahmen, doch ich glaub sowas nimmt deutlich zu


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Bald gibt es Big-Game Veranstaltungen an der Ostsee, und man fängt bald mehr Seelachse, als Dorsche, das wärs doch, obwohl es schade für den Dorsch ist


----------



## Schulle01

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Informationen über Heringshaie in der Ostsee würden mich schon interessieren.;+


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Schon ein büschen spät, aber...

Ich hab gerade ein paar alte Angelbücher bekommen und durchgeblättert - noch in den 50er Jahren wurden Europameisterschaften im Thunfischangeln im Öresund, also zwischen Dänemark und Schweden, abgehalten - wahrschenlich war nur ein paar Jahrzehnte Ruhe, und jetzt kommen die größeren Räuber wieder in die Ostsee.

Wär doch fein, ein Thun in der Ostsee...


----------



## Fliegenfischer95

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

jop sowas nimmt generell zu wie die panta sichtung in achen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Die was???


----------



## Dirk170478

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> jop sowas nimmt generell zu wie die panta sichtung in achen




Was ist denn ein "Panta" für ein possierliches Tierchen???#c





Ich wäre auch für Thune in der Ostsee.

Doch leider wird es dafür immer noch zu kalt und zu sauerstoffarm sein!


Vielleicht ja in zwanzig - dreißig Jahren, wenn die Klimaerwärmung fortgeschritten ist!|rolleyes


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich eine wackelige vier in Physik hatte (oder ist das Bio? Ist schon so lange her...) - ist es nicht ein Widerspruch, Klimaerwärmung und zunehmender Sauerstoffgehalt? #c

Aber fein wäre es wirklich...


----------



## Dirk170478

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich eine wackelige vier in Physik hatte (oder ist das Bio? Ist schon so lange her...) - ist es nicht ein Widerspruch, Klimaerwärmung und zunehmender Sauerstoffgehalt? #c
> 
> Aber fein wäre es wirklich...





Ähm, das Wasser erwärmt sich durch die olle Klimaerwärmung hoffentlich nicht so stark, dass es keinen Sauerstoff mehr binden kann...

Sondern "nur" an der Oberfläche, wie auch im Mittelmeer und der Adria, wo es ja Thune und ähnliche Fischlein gibt.

Der Sauerstoff kommt von Stürmen wie der Bora und starken Meersströmungen.




Allerdings war mein obiges Posting nur ironisch gemeint!#h


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Tune gab es auch mal in der Nordsee u. die ist auch kalt.
Das Problem ist die Überfischung wenn es was zu holen gibt sind die Gierigen nicht weit. 



G. Tortugaf  :m


----------



## oli

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Allerdings war mein obiges Posting nur ironisch gemeint!#h



Dachte ich mir schon, denn sonst würde ich am Meer wohnen und du im Meer.

:q:q:q

Gruß Oli


----------



## BlankyB

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Im Wiki steht, dass der Heringshai durchaus in Nord- und Ostsee verbreitet ist, echt interessant.

Aber einen zu Gesicht bekommen ist wohl ein seltenes Privileg.

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Tune gab es auch mal in der Nordsee u. die ist auch kalt.
> 
> 
> 
> G. Tortugaf :m


 

Nur mal zur Info --jedes Jahr werden Thune im Öresund gefangen da sie dort aber geschützt sind redet niemand drüber .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



oli schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon, denn sonst würde ich am Meer wohnen und du im Meer.
> 
> :q:q:q
> 
> Gruß Oli





Oh ha @ Oli!|rolleyes

Bis ich *im* Meer wohne, da müssen die Polkappen aber noch gaaanz schön weit abschmelzen...#h

Sollte das salzige Wasser jemals den Oberwesterwald überschwemmen, dann ist in der Pfalz sicher vorher "Land unter"!


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es dort  noch welche gibt. Das ist wirklich nicht bekannt, aber wenn sie geschützt sind, es genug Hering als Futter gibt, ist das doch Super. 

Habe dort auch schon vom Ufer gefischt u. viele Schollen u. auch Lachs gefangen.
Die ganze Gegend nördlich von Helsingör, hat mir auch sehr gefallen.



G.Tortugaf     :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



Kapitän Quint schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe in Graal Müritz in Strandnähe ungefähr 300 Meter,
> einen Heringshai gesehen der war ungefähr 3,20 Meter lang
> und sehr Kräftig. Wiso kommen die so nah an den Strand?
> 
> Grüße


 
Kurioserweise ist der TE schon nach 6 Beiträgen zum gesperrten User ernannt worden! Wer weiß, was er gesehen hat, vielleicht war´s auch "Flipper", "Antje" oder "Mr. Crabs"....#c

Allerdings verirren sich immer wieder so genannte Exoten in die Ostsee. Schwertfische, Marline, Mondfische, Sailfische usw. Und das Thun - Angeln im Öresund wurde ja auch schon erwähnt. Warum nicht auch Heringshaie?
Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie ich auf´m Kutter stehe und ein 3,20m langer Heringshai meinen 60g Jensen Sild inhaliert. Das wäre doch *DIE* Show....|rolleyes


----------



## Moe

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Also in einer Ausgabe der F&F vor 1 oder 2 Jahren|kopfkrat war mal ein Bericht über jemanden, der gezielt auf offener Nordsee, dicht an der Oberfläche, auf Heringshaie geangelt hat und dass er regelmäßig erfolg hat.


----------



## zander-ralf

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Moin Leute,

Heringshaie sind eigentlich normal in der Ostsee.
Sicher ist aber, dass der Sportsfreund hier starke "Einschätzungsprobleme" hat. Ein Heringshai von 2m ist in der Ostsee schon ein Mordsbrummer.
Also 3,2m nehme ich ihn nicht ab!#d


----------



## Norbert B

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> .
> Also 3,2m nehme ich ihn nicht ab!#d



Vor allem die 3,*20 m*. Ich denke, der hatte höchstens 2,95 m :vik:


----------



## shorty 38

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Hallo, die Hochseefischer aus Finkenwerder sind in den 50er Jahren im Spätsommer immer auf Thunfischreisen auf die Doggerbank oder vor Englandsostküste gefahren. Sie landeten stellenweise bis zu 40 Thune auf dem Hamburgerfischmarkt an und verdienten in den 50er Jahren schon pro Schiff und Besatzung bis zu 64000 DM. Es wurden regelmäßig Exemplare von 10 Zentnern mit der "Handleine" gefangen. Englische Sportfischer fuhren in dieser Zeit zum "Big Gamefishing" nach Helsingör!!!!! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



Moe schrieb:


> Also in einer Ausgabe der F&F vor 1 oder 2 Jahren|kopfkrat war mal ein Bericht über jemanden, der gezielt auf offener Nordsee, dicht an der Oberfläche, auf Heringshaie geangelt hat und dass er regelmäßig erfolg hat.


 
war das die F&F April-Ausgabe?!
:q

Von diesem Thread bin ich begeistert.
... von der Ver-Tropung der Ostsee noch mehr!
Dann kann ich ja getrost aus Äquator-Afrika
zurück kommen und muss meine Sachen nicht 
verticken wegen Hobbyaufgabe...


... neee, dann bleib ich doch lieber noch 'n
Büschen unterm Äquator... hier ist eh gerade 
Segel+Marlin-Saison...

Servus aus dem Busch,
Pargo Jan


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Wow Jan,

alles Bilder von deinem letzten Ostseeurlaub ??


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

is denn schon April ? |kopfkrat


----------



## marlin2304

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Als nächstes kommt Whal Watching auf Orcas in der Ostsee.:vik:


----------



## zulu

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Ja, mein freund lars aus schweden hat ein eigenes fishingboat. Er ist viel auf der Ostsee.
Den habe ich mal angesprochen und der sagt 
Vor 20 Jahren hat er den letzten gefangen , aber die daenen
die daenen haben uns dann mit den langleinen alles weggefangen.

Boese daenen.

Mein freund jan aus daenemark sagt 
ja , frueher haben wir vor der schwedischen westkueste heringshaie gefangen.
Aber die schweden haben sie dann ausgerottet.
Jetzt gibt es keine mehr.

Boese schweden

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Kurioserweise ist der TE schon nach 6 Beiträgen zum gesperrten User ernannt worden! Wer weiß, was er gesehen hat, vielleicht war´s auch "Flipper", "Antje" oder "Mr. Crabs"....#c
> 
> Allerdings verirren sich immer wieder so genannte Exoten in die Ostsee. Schwertfische, Marline, Mondfische, Sailfische usw. Und das Thun - Angeln im Öresund wurde ja auch schon erwähnt. Warum nicht auch Heringshaie?
> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie ich auf´m Kutter stehe und ein 3,20m langer Heringshai meinen 60g Jensen Sild inhaliert. Das wäre doch *DIE* Show....|rolleyes



Schaut Euch mal die anderen Beiträge des TE an...:m

Da sieht man mal, dass es Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrome auch bei (angeblich) Erwachsenen gibt....


----------



## LAC

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

@ Hallo zusammen,

Unser bordie ist wohl gesperrt worden, weil er falsche angaben gemacht hat, er hatte eine genaue Länge von 1,73 m. |supergri er hat halt übertrieben

Das heringshaie in nord- und ostsee vorkommen ist normal, noch vor zwei tagen sah ich in hvide sande einen von über 2 m in den fischauktionshallen liegen. Ich holte mir einen dornhai von einer länge von 1,05 ab, nicht für schillerlocken sondern für wissenschaftl. zwecke. Sie schwimmen aber nicht im hafen von hvide sande rum.
Jedoch läuft von dort ein neuer angelkutter ab 2010 aus, der haitouren anbietet.
http://www.codhunter.dk/10249/sildehaj047

Shorty38, du kennst den thread - wo ich diesen link - eingesetzt habe. Nun kommen sie nicht in den stückzahlen vor, wie sich die angler dieses gerne vorstellen bzw. wünschen, jedoch sind sie vertreten in nord- und ostsee. Wobei ich mir bei diesen fotos auch gedanken mache, sie stammen sicherlich aus der nordsee aber die muss ein angelkutter erst mal finden und der angler landen.
Ein fischkutter hat da etwas größere chancen.
Deine zeilen betreffend des thunfischfangs in der nordsee stimmen. Als kind, sah ich in den 50ger jahren, in den auktionshallen von cuxhaven, mehrere thunfische bis 3 m liegen - war etwas ganz gewaltiges für mich. In dänemark wurde in der zeit ein thunfischangelverein gegründet, der reichlich thunfische gefangen hat. Foto suche ich und setzte es später ein.

Hier ist es.




Die berufsfischer haben sie mit langleinen z.teil gefangen und landeten in den jahren 62/63/64 in den monaten von juli -november von 100 t bis etwa 800 t monatlich. Nur zur information, ein roter thun kann heute bis zu 75.000 euro pro stück bringen. Wer will da nicht gerne thunfisch jäger werden.

Zig haiarten kommen in der nordsee sowie ostsee vor, darunter auch sommergäste und irrläufer. Hammer-, mako- herins- und fuchshaie von einer länge über 4 m werden gelandet und zig andere haiarten sowie andere exoten wie schwertfische vom 2 m, sind keine seltenheit. Wenn man sich etwas damit befasst wird man erstaunt sein, was sich so alles unter wasser bewegt in der nord bzw. ostsee. 

In den 80ger jahren brach förmlich ein boom aus, der haifang war angesagt, in allen westländer europas pulsierte es, von helgoland wurden spezialfahrten auf hundshai angeboten- ich selbst habe zu der zeit auch schiffe gechartert, jedoch zog ich das borkum riff vor,  ab eine wassertemperatur von 14 Grad C ist er in der nordsee vertreten- 

Hier ein foto mit kapitän ney, mit hundshai den ich in der nordsee gelandet habe, die eltra, ein ehemaliges forschungsschiff, fuhr früher von emden aus. In den 80ger jahren zählte es für mich, als das beste angelschiff - welches ich in europa kannte. 






Zu der Zeit wurden auch fahrten auf tiefseehaie in norwegen angeboten überall, sogar schiffe mit spezialkran wurden gebaut,
- damit die angler den ganz großen fangen können - in ganz europa war ein haifieber bei den anglern ausgebrochen. Diese zeiten sind ja vorbei - 25 jahre liegen dazwischen und der fischbestand in der nodsee, den will ich gar nicht durchleuchten, sonst weinen alle.


@ marlin23o4
nun erwähnst du Whal-Watching - da habe ich auch schöne aufnahmen von, positive und auch negative, weltweit. Denn es ist der neue boom, in der touristikbranche hat es noch nie einen zweig gegeben, der solch einen finanziellen erfolg verbuchen kann, wie whal-watching. Weltweit werden sie heute mit der kamera gejagt und einige fahrten stehen hart in der kritik, z.b. auf den kanaren zwischen teneriffa und gomera, da wird zwar von wissenschaftlichen führungen gesprochen, jedoch werden die wisenschaftler immer jünger, sie sind mit einem lutscher oder eis zufrieden, das ist kirmes in meinen augen. 

Befasst man sich ein wenig damit, wird man feststellen, dass vereinzelt auch in der ostsee solche fahrten gemacht werden - jedoch nicht auf orkas. Ich habe hier einige unterlagen von zählungen vorliegen - der kleine belt, ist ein platz wo man sie beobachten könnte - ein sicheres nadelöhr, wo man mama noch am ufer stehen sieht, wie sie mit dem handtuch am winken ist. |supergri wenn papa schweinswale studiert.
In früheren jahren haben die dän. walfänger schweinswale im kleinen belt gefangen, die enge wurde gesperrt d.h. man hat sie mit reisigbesen in den gamborg fjord getrieben und dann abgeschlachtet. 3-4000 exemplare jährlich. Diese zur information - ist ein bischen heimatkunde

Und hier noch zum abschluss einige orkas fur dich
















Gruss


----------



## zulu

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Sei gegruesst alter seehase !!

Vielen dank LAC fuer die wirklich guten informationen.
Da sieht man mal wieder , wer sich hier wirklich auskennt,
mit der materie bestens vertraut ist.

freundlichst

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Wow Jan,
> 
> alles Bilder von deinem letzten Ostseeurlaub ??
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Reinhold


 

BIG Reinhold, na klar und hier ist das Boot dazu, Heimathafen Kappeln/Olpenitz, und eine schottische Makrele von gestern mittag...

Besten Gruss,


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Ha,

ein Zombie an Board !

Ich habe ihn genau gesehen.

Die schottischen Makrelen kenne ich auch, leider muß ich 
die meistens schon roh auf dem Kutter essen.
Sehr lecker, kann ich nur empfehlen. #6

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## LAC

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Nicht schlecht die fotos, 


hábe ich es mir doch gedacht, kappeln - olpenitz, ist schon immer ein heißer platz gewesen - etwas weiter ist rabel sund , eine verängung, wo ich in strändnähe gut gefangen habe Hier mal drei fotos - es geht also auch wo der landarzt sein revier hat :q alles nur kleine fische.


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Ich habe noch 2 Fischarten zu bieten.

Die habe ich aber in Kappeln vor der Schleimündung gefangen.
Nicht immer nur die langweiligen Maifische.

Die schottische Makrele hatten wir ja schon. |bigeyes


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Pargo Man

*Aw: Damp 2000*

Ahoi LAC, Gruss an WestJütland
aus der Eckernförder Bucht:


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Wieso räumt ihr immer den Kindergarten leer ??

So sehen erwachsene Ostsee Dorados aus Langeland aus.



Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

uoooooaaahhh.
Mein Cdre. Xico neulich bei Burg auf Fehmarn


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Oh, jetzt werde ich wieder geschimpft.

Ein Fisch mit Griff zum Festhalten, mit dem Selbstfahrerboot
aus der westlichen Ostsee.

Den habe ich natürlich nur mitgenommen um den Preadatoren
Druck auf die geschwächten Ostsee Dorchbestände zu mindern.



Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Henkel find ich gut... und so praktisch.


----------



## LAC

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Nicht schlecht all diese fotos, hätte nie gedacht, dass ihr so gut angeln könnt. Habt ihr noch mehr im urlaubsalbum dänemark.


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Ist ja gut jetzt, ich habe den Hai gestern gefangen.

Ihr könnt jetzt wieder mit euren Dackeln am Ostsee Strand spatzieren gehen. Keine Gefahr mehr.




Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

.. das ist er nicht .. 

der ist nur 2,50 m....







:q


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Aber nicht doch,

der ist für jeden Angler mindestens 3,50 Meter. #6


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## spy

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

#6:q#6
mehr davon.

Darf ich mal zum spionieren kommen?


----------



## LAC

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Hallo zusammen,
nun will ich nicht fische aus allen löchern der welt vorstellen, hier einer aus dänemark in strandnähe - ich fang mal klein an.:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Niedlich, ein Fuchshai, sieht nach viel aus, aber in Wirklichkeit hat der einfach nur 'nen riesigen Schwanz und nicht viel dahinter!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Ist ja gut jetzt, ich habe den Hai gestern gefangen.
> 
> Ihr könnt jetzt wieder mit euren Dackeln am Ostsee Strand spatzieren gehen. Keine Gefahr mehr.


Jetzt sollten auf jeden Fall die Bellybootfahrer und ein Stück auch die Kajakfahrer in der Ostsee Schiss bei solchen Tigern  haben |uhoh:
Da kommt bestimmt Nachschub ...

:q


----------



## LAC

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Niedlich, ein Fuchshai, sieht nach viel aus, aber in Wirklichkeit hat der einfach nur 'nen riesigen Schwanz und nicht viel dahinter!


 
Ich habe mal einen gefangen - in der türkei, der machte aber ganz schön dampf beim angeln. Es genügt, was dahinter steckt, eine ohrfeige und der kopf hängt daneben. 
Man nennt ihn auch drescherhai, denn mit dem schwanz schlägt er bzw. drescht er im und auf dem wasser und treibt sich so die fische vors maul - macht er ganz geschickt.

Hier mal eine andere art, auch in strandnähe - auch niedlich und klein.


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Ohje, Ohje,

Heutzutage würde der arme Kerl in der Ostsee glatt verhungern.

Gott Sei Dank ist das Bild schon so alt, damals gabs wohl noch mehr Futter in der Ostsee.  :m

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## LAC

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

@ Marlin1
Reinhold, da gebe ich dir recht, es ist ein altes foto, habe noch reichlich davon auch ein stör von 130 kg und einige exoten bis zum schwertfisch - alle aus dänemark. Auch heute gehen noch den fischern einige ins netzt, wobei die ostsee und nordsee ja platt gemacht worden ist durch die fischerei. Schade, weltweit arbeiten die fischpiraten sowie profis auf hochtouren, d.h. es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, da werden die "exotischen" plätze, wo die big game angelei jetzt noch etwas läuft - auch ausgeräubert sein. 
Seit 4ojahren rutsche ich durch die welt, liebe die big game angelei - jedoch trennen sich welten vom fischbestand von damals bis heute. Den unterschied kennt jedoch kaum einer und jeder ist mit dem zufrieden was er am haken hat - oft nichts.
Gruß


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Hallo Lydum,

du bist da viel zu pessimistisch !!

Natürlich nehmen die Fischbestände weltweit dramatisch ab.
Natürlich wird mehr Fisch als je zuvor illegal gefangen, da man damit richtig viel Geld verdienen kann.
Die sog. Piratenfischer sind allerdings alles arme Schweine, die nur ihre Haut riskieren, den dicken Reibach machen andere, die NIE belangt werden können.

Ich habe vor 35 Jahre mit dem Big Game in Kenya begonnen, bin dann nach Costa Rica gewchselt und von dort aus nach Mexico bzw. in die Karibik. Die Longliner hatten mitte der 70er Jahre ein Big Game Revier nach dem anderen in Schutt und Asche gelegt.

Heute gibt es neue Reviere, wie z.b. die Kapverden, da kannst du in den kurzen Saisonzeiten an einem Tag soviel Blaue Marline fangen, wie in den 70er Jahren ein Charterboot in der ganzen Saison zusammenbekommen hat.

In Kenya werden seit Jahren von den besten Booten in der Saison mehr als 100 Marline gefangen, an Billfischen kommen die Spitzenboote locker auf 300 Billfische, ich kann dir noch die alten sehr korrekt geführten Statistiken der 70er Jahre zeigen, da haben ganze Fishing Clubs in Kenya mit mehr als einem Dutzend Booten diese Anzahl an Billfischen nicht erreicht.

Die Anzahl der Blauflossenthunfische, die in den letzten Jahren im Mittelmeer vor allem in der Adria gefangen werden, ist so hoch wie noch nie. Da sind auch regelmäßig richtig gewaltige Einzelfische dabei. Das Durchschnittsgewicht der Fische ist allerdings noch deutlich geringer als vor 15 Jahren, dafür ist die Sückzahl viel höher.

Du siehst also es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Auch Costa Rica ist in den letzten paar Jahren wieder ein gutes Billfischrevier geworden und hat sich der meisten Purse Seiner (Treibnetz und Ringwadenfischer) entledigt.
Mexico ist auch wieder auf dem Weg zu einem Traumrevier und die Karibik hat einen echten Quantensprung gemacht.

Sicher hat auch die Weiterentwicklung des Tackles und der Technik (Boote und Elektronik)  einen guten Anteil daran.

Aber das die meisten Big Gamer in ihren Urlauben nichts fangen, kann ich nicht bestätigen, zumindest da wo ich fische ist es nicht so schlecht.

Das man immer mal daneben liegen kann und das an jeder Destination, ist allerdings unbestritten, aber das würde ich nicht so pauschalieren.

Also ich bin jedenfalls mit meinen Fängen auch heute noch durchaus zufrieden und würde sogar sagen, das ich heute mehr Billfische fange als in den glorreichen alten Zeiten.

Was zweifelsohne weniger geworden ist, sind die vielen Bonitoschwärme und vor allem die Yellowfins sind richtig eingebrochen, Big Eyes habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen und gefangen.

Da aber heute sowieso mehr Jigging und Poppern angesagt ist,kann ich da keine echten Vergleiche ziehen, diese Angelarten gab es früher gar nicht. 
Aber es macht richtig Spass und Fische fängt man damit auch.

Eigentlich geht es immer nur um Fun, den kann man nicht immer nur an der Fischanzahl festmachen.
Wer nur stur Fische zählt, macht für mich etwas ganz grundsätzlich verkehrt und erschließt sich die weite Welt des Fun Fishings nie.

Ansonsten ist dieses Thema in einem Forum kaum abzuhandeln, da kann man Seitenlang darüber schreiben unbd hat immer noch etliches nicht erwähnt.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## saily

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Ich möchte da gerne in die selbe Kerbe schlagen wie Reinhold. Auch ich war jahrelang am jammern in welch schlimmer Zeit ich doch nun lebe... es gibt nichts mehr zu fangen, die goldenen alten Zeiten... usw und so fort...

Seit 2, 3 Jahren habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass sich bei der Thematik etwas tut!

Natürlich gibt es die ganzen Probleme wie die industrielle Überfischung vieler Arten bis zum Zusammenbruch (Beispiel Kabeljau in Kanada), das gnadenlose sharkfinning und auch
die Piratenfischerei, sowie den Sushiwahn. Das sind ernsthafte Gefahren für die Weltmeere - da gibt es auch nix zu beschönigen.

ABER - es gibt auch positives. In der Politik wird immer öfter über das Problem der Überfischung gesprochen und es wurden auch schon sinnvolle Vereinbarungen getroffen. Als Beispiel sei hier die positive Entwicklung der Bestände des roten Thun in der Adria in den letzten 2 Jahren genannt, nachdem beschlossen wurde die Ringwadenfischerei nur noch für kurze Zeit im Jahr zu erlauben. 
Im TV und auch in den Medien wird man immer öfter über das Thema aufgeklärt. International bekannte Köche streichen bedrohte Arten von ihren Karten, es gibt Bücher über das Thema zu kaufen..... und immer mehr Menschen interessieren sich dafür!
Sehr positiv auch in jüngster Zeit die Entscheidung eines der grössten deutschen Warenhäuser "Kaufland" . Dort wurde der Verkauf von vielen gefährdeten Arten wie roter Thun, Rotbarsch, Marlin, Schwertfisch, Stör und viele mehr komplett eingestellt - SEHR lobenswert und ein Beispiel dem noch viele folgen sollten!

Es gibt also auch Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Ich habe zumindest die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass auch meine Enkel noch erfolgreich auf dieser Welt "big-gamen" 
werden!

TL

saily


----------



## LAC

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

@ Marlin1

Reinhold, ich sehe es nicht pessimistisch, sondern mit offenen augen und die fakten sind. dass die fischbestände weltweit drastisch abnehmen, ja bei einigen arten sogar zusammengebrochen sind. 
Es ist ein sehr komplexes thema bzw. angelegenheit, wo ein angler sich ja kaum mit befasst.

Natürlich wird mehr Fisch als je zuvor illegal gefangen, da man damit richtig viel Geld verdienen kann.
Die sog. Piratenfischer sind allerdings alles arme Schweine, die nur ihre Haut riskieren, den dicken Reibach machen andere, die NIE belangt werden können.

Nicht nur die piratenfischrei, die ich angeschnitten habe trägt dazu bei, sondern auch die so schlecht kontrollierbare proffessionelle finden einen weg, wobei die piraten nicht arme schweine sind, die ihre haut riskieren. Hier mal einige fakten. Bei einer einzigen guten fahrt, werden z.b. so viele seehechte gefangen, um sein schiff sowie die besatzung zu bezahlen und es werden rund 500.000 dollar profit erzielt. 
Nach der Virsa –Affäre im jahre 2003 (eine 14 tägige, 6.400 km lange verfolgungsjagd des unter uruguay fahne fahrende piratenschiffes virsa, wo australien aber auch andere länder sich dran beteiligt haben - kosten 2,6 mill. Euro) erfuhr die öffentlichkeit etwas mehr über die machenschaften der piratenfischerei. Nach angaben waren 3 millionen euro fischwert an bord als man das schiff stoppte. 
Weltweit, werden doch nur ein, zwei schiffe im jahr geschnappt von den über dreißig bekannten oder hunderten?
Danach hat COLTO : http://www.colto.org/ eine sünderliste aufgestellt, die o.g. Virsa und ihr schwesterschiff Arvisa die die illegale fischerei über die grenze der schamlosikeit betrieben haben, sind nur zwei schiffe von 24 , deren eigntümer das von Colto so bezeichnete „galizische syndikat“ ist, das von nordspanien aus operiert – so die worte von charles cloover. http://www.biothemen.de/Buch/oekologie/fisch_kaputt.html


Da blickt doch kein kleiner fischer in hvide sande in dänemark oder einer aus seiner hafenstadt im mittelmeer mehr durch, sie merken nur, dass kein fisch mehr da ist. Resultat ist, diese kleinen küstenfischer verdienen kaum noch geld, große fischereihäfen rum um die nordsee z.b. in esbjerg sind geschlossen, cuxhaven wo ich als kind die roten thune bewundert habe – ist schon längst geschlossen und hvide sande in dänemark, will sich vergrößern, damit große schiffe ihre fische aus dem nordatlantik löschen – sonst müssen sie auch schließen, da die kleinen wenigen fischer vor dem aus stehen, da sie nicht die schiffe besitzen um zu den fischgründe zu kommen und vor der tür ist nichts mehr. 

Das fahren unter billigflaggen sind nur eine hälfte des problems, die andere hälfte sind die häfen, die solche schiffe aufnehmen. dazu gehört port louis in mauritius, durban in südafrika, sowie häfen in namibia und in uruguay um nur einige zu nennen. Nun sind einige häfen inzwischen etwas stränger, da der druck sehr stark ist, aber was solls, die fische werden inzwischen umgeladen auf hoher see, da sie eine neue lücke im kontrollwesen entdeckt haben. 
In senegal ist ein legaler fischfang zu sehen, da hat die EU, dem land eine beachtliche summe gezahlt, damit ihre EU fischer, 83 % des fischbestandes dort fangen dürfen – sie schlagen voll zu und können es besser als die einheimischen, die sich mit dem handnetz abgeben müssen und nur kleinkram fangen. Unvorstellbar - das land hat doch nichts zu fressen - auf gut deutsch gesagt.

Es würde zu weit gehen, wenn ich alles auflisten würde, wie man sich gedanken macht, um an fisch zu kommen damit man sich damit bereichern kann, das fängt im kleinen, beim angler schon an, die ausfuhrgrenze an fisch in norwegen ist ein gutes beispiel, ein teil des tourismus ist dadurch zusammen gebrochen, die kilos die hier einige angelr bei den heringen, als eigenverbrauch aus dem lande schaffen, spechen eine deutliche sprache - wöchentlich rollen kleinbusse an. 
Ich möchte die big game angelei nicht auch noch durchleuchten, denn es ist eine schöne einnahmequelle - der kunde zahlt die fahrt und die fische bringen ja auch noch reichlich geld, wenn sie verkauft werden - was ja gemacht wird, es wird also ohne verlust gefahren.

Jedenfalls ist die technologie für den professionellen fischfang fortschrittlicher als im flugzeugbau, sie ist vergleichbar wie im computerbereich. Man ortet heute thunfische aus 3000 km entfernung durch FAD´s (fish aggregating device), wobei alle wichtigen daten, das fischereischiff abrufen kann. Mehr kann man doch nicht verlagen. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_aggregating_device
, 
Die berufsfischer sind heute soweit, dass sie bergspitzen in 3000 m tiefe auf einen meter genau abfischen können, in 15 minuten ist der fang erledigt. Das läuft gut und boomt auch gut.

Nun möchte ich nicht alle fangmethoden auflisten und was so alles an bedrohte fische, schildkröten, an den haken oder in den netzen wie wale usw. verrecken, die man zusätzlich als geschenk – als beifang bekommt. Jedenfalls ist es unnvorstellbar für einen laien.

Oft mache ich mir gedanken, wenn ich in einem boot sitze und wie in alten zeiten die big game angelei betreibe, dann läuft ein film bei mir im kopf ab wo ich mich frage, was suche ich hier eigentlich – die nadel im heuhaufen. Trotzdem ist es immer schön solch eine angelfahrt zu machen und mir ist es heute egal ob ich fische fange oder nicht. wobei ich mich jedoch stark mache für den erhalt der fischfauna.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der fischbestand sich erholen würde, jedoch sehen meine zahlen die ich momentan habe anders aus, wobei und da gebe ich dir recht - wenn man wandert - man sicherlich noch einige weisse stellen finden würde, wo es gut laufen würde mit der big game angelei. Das ist dann keine touristische normalkost mehr, sondern wird eine kleine expedition, wo man zeit für haben muss - das haben ja alle big gamer. Ich kenne nur ganz wenige, alle anderen machen touristische normalkost in meinen augen.
Gruss aus dänemark

Nachsatz:
hier mal ein link, (fotoserie) wie eine dreckschleuder (piratenschiff) überwältigt wird.
http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/content/2002/toothfish_pirates/photogallery/4c_img1.htm


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

....#q
traurig ,aber wahr

sehr gut beschrieben..

greetz
lars


----------



## ArcticChar80

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

Habe auch mal große Fische von 1,70m vom Südstrand in Wilhelmshaven gesehen. Das waren aber Schweiswale und keine Heringshaie. Die kommen im Winter oft in der Nord und Ostsee in Strandnähe. Die werden auch beim Blinkern angelockt durch das Klappern den Blinkers. Gefangen habe ich aber zum Glück noch keinen. Man kann meistens nur die Rückenflosse sehen und eine 1m hohe Fontaine. Das im 20sek Takt. Ist immer eine schöne Sache.

MfG


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

hallo an alle.
ich wollte eigentlich am sonntag mit dem yak auf die ostsee,werde jetzt aber warten bis sich die lage mit den exoten:a wieder beruhigt hat,oder zum brandungsangeln gehen.
wird wahrscheinlich nicht so gefährlich für mich sein.:q:q:q

ein herzliches dankeschön:vik:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

@ Lydum Art Center

Klasse Bericht, sehr  informativ habe ich vorher nichts von gewusst.


----------



## LAC

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

@ Hans Albers / @ 3.2.1.mein Zander

danke für die blumen, :q freue mich, dass meine kleine lichtquelle euch zusagt. Es ist die wahrheit und nur zwei, drei punkte die ich angeschitten habe, in der dunkelen geschichte d.h. wie raubbau mit unserer fischfauna betrieben wird. Es läuft ganz schön wild ab und es ist eigentlich schade, dass diese informationen kaum beim angler landen, d.h. sie befassen sich kaum damit, obwohl der angler darunter zu leiden hat. Da kann auch nicht, die preiswerteste einkaufsquelle für fanggeräte im netz helfen, die man kennt.

@ ArticChar80 
da gebe ich dir recht, mit geräusche kann man haie aber auch wale anlocken. Wobei du drei leben lang in der ostsee rascheln musst um (k)einen heringshai zu sehen :q Anders sieht es bei den schweinswalen in der ostsee aus, sie kommen dort reichlich vor und man hat sie in früheren jahren bei ihren wanderungen von der ostsee in die eisfreie nordsee mit geräusche d.h. mit reisigbesen, die man auf der wasseroberfläche geschlagen hat, im kleinen belt im gamborg fjord getrieben und abgeschlachtet. 3-4000 exemplare wurden pro jahr in dänemark gefangen. Es war dänemarks größter schlachtplatz - zum glück sind diese zeiten vorbei. 


@ Nichtsnutz
keine angst vor exoten, sie beissen doch nicht. Es sind auch kapitale einheimische arten in der ostsee vertreten, die nicht mehr beissen :q Hier mal etwas kaviar für die silvesternacht - gefangen vor der deutschen ostseeküste.





Wünsche allen bordies ein frohes weihnachtsfest, ein gutes neues jahr sowie gesundheit und kapitale fische.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

hi lydum art center,:g
ich habe keine angst das sie mich beissen.ich habe angst das sie anbeissen und mit mir und meinem yak wasserski fahren.

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## mip

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

@Lydum Art Center

in Dänemark gibt es auch heute noch einen großen Schlachtplatz http://www.delphinschutz.org/aktivfuerdelfine/grindwal_massaker_faroer.html


----------



## LAC

*AW: Heringshai in Strandnähe (Ostsee)*

@ mip

Die inselgruppe gehört zwar zu dänemark hat jedoch eine selbstverwaltung. 
Ich kenne diesen schlachtplatz und will ihn nicht schön schreiben, da ich diesen fang nicht akzeptiere, jedoch gehört dieses "Grindadráp", wie man den grindwalfang nennt, zur färör geschichte und zum selbstverständlichen nahrungserwerb auf subsistenzwirtschaftlicher grundlage mit starken gesetzlichen reglementierungen. 
Inzwischen jedoch sind diese wale durch die umweltverschmutzung der industrieländer mit quecksilber angereichert und seit 2008 wird von der färöische gesundheitsbehörde, davon anbgeraten, das fleisch zu essen, da die inselbewohner doppelt soviel quecksilber im körper haben, als empfohlen. Nachstehnd links, wo die geschichte mal etwas durchleutet wird, sowie der walfang.

Auch dieser walfang wird ein ende haben

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grindadr%C3%A1p#M.C3.B6gliches_Moratorium

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walfang

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationales_Übereinkommen_zur_Regelung_des_Walfangs

Wenn ich jetzt einen schritt weiter gehe, nach grönland -auch dänisch - oder in andere länder, dann werden dort von den indogenen völkern, noch eine bestimmte anzahl an wale gefangen - für den eigenverbrauch, sonst würden sie verrecken.
Man könnte dieses etwa mit der angelei vergleichen, da die angler ja auch ihren fisch zum eigenverbrauch fangen - ohne dass sie verhungern  obwohl der fischbestand zusammengebrochen ist. (war eine kleiner scherz mit etwas wahrheit)

Wale und delphine, haben seit eh und je etwas besonderes beim menschen ausgelöst. Ich wünsche mir, dass der walfang durch gesetzte zum erliegen kommt. Die wissenschaft sowie der druck von einigen verbänden ist stark. 
Zu beobachten ist jedoch auch, dass immer mehr naturschutzvereine aus dem boden gestampft werden, die sich für die wale einsetzten, es wird auf eine schiene aufgesprungen - die geld einfährt. 
Ein problem sehe ich, dass die letzten wale jetzt alle mit der kamera gejagt werden. Noch nie hat ein zweig in der touristikbranche solche einen boom gehabt, wie whale watching. Da sehe ich eine große gefahr, denn dieser zweig steht hart in der kritik, trotz der regeln. Zu erwähnen sind die kanarischen inseln und zig andere touristenplätze wo sie angeboten werden - da mache ich auch kein halt, wenn sie als wisssenschftliche fahrten angeboten werden, wo zahlende gäste dabei waren. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walbeobachtung

Man kann sie nicht in ruhe lassen

Wobei die japaner die wildesten sind - da fällt mir zum schluss ein satz ein, der 1972 der vertreter jahn russel auf der internationalen walfangkommission sagte. Also das wir wale studieren müssen kann ich verstehen, aber benötigen wir dafür fünfunddreissigtausend.

Frohe weihnachten.


----------

